# [SOLVED] How to create a forum with Dreamweaver



## saloums7

Hi;
I would need a tutorial showing how to create a forum with Dreamweaver CS3. If anyone knows a website that could help me; please tell me...


saloums7


----------



## Redcore

*Re: How to create a forum with Dreamweaver*

If you think Dreamweaver will create a forum for you then I have doubts as to whether or not you really have the knowledge to code a forum. It's much more difficult than that.

Just install a free forum like phpBB, vBulletin, or Invision Forums.


----------



## saloums7

*Re: How to create a forum with Dreamweaver*

I did, but they shut it down after a week... I have no idea why... that's why I want to make my own so they won't shut it down.


----------



## Redcore

*Re: How to create a forum with Dreamweaver*

Who is "they"? Your host? If so, I'd suggest getting a new host that allows forums.


----------



## saloums7

*Re: How to create a forum with Dreamweaver*

I was on a free host and they shut down my forum. So I need a host (paid by adds) on which I can post anything I want.


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: How to create a forum with Dreamweaver*

Free hosters will probably look at a forum as a potential bandwidth hog and perhaps understandably kick 'em off.

Or could it be the forum subject matter?

Even if you did manage to make your own, you would still have the same problem with free hosting companies.

You are far better off using one of the ready built forums and PAY for hosting, then build up the revenue from adverts.

Why re-invent the wheel?


----------



## sobeit

*Re: How to create a forum with Dreamweaver*

you can also host the forums remotely. just link to it from your site. 

http://cgi.resourceindex.com/Remotely_Hosted/Bulletin_Board_Message_Systems/


----------



## carsey

*Re: How to create a forum with Dreamweaver*

Theres plenty of free and pay hosts that will allow forums. Its just finding the right host. 

Coding a forum will be hard, you would need to consider how you show posts in threads, listing posts on the homepage etc. Lots of coding needed.

As suggested above, theres many forums that are available for free off the internet or remote hosting could also be a great idea here. Keeps you bandwidth down and lets you have a forum.


----------



## saloums7

*Re: How to create a forum with Dreamweaver*

Ok I'm gonna go with DonaldG's idea, I'm pay a ready-made forum...
Does any one know one?


----------



## sobeit

*Re: How to create a forum with Dreamweaver*

check out ipowerweb.com. You get a forum with the purchase of a hosting service. I have used that service for years.


----------



## fozbsmash

*Re: How to create a forum with Dreamweaver*

Im going to be a web designer and I think it would be good to have that I can make forums from scratch giv me a tutorial please, TIA


----------



## saloums7

*Re: How to create a forum with Dreamweaver*

You need php experience... I finaly decided to use vBulletin so if any mod sees this thread. Just close it.


----------



## DonaldG

Thanks for the feedback - I've marked it solved.

Good luck with your enterprise...:wave:


----------

